
Silicon Valley is seriously worried about a cyber attack on Election Day - esolyt
http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/31/technology/internet-attack-election-day/index.html
======
tdkl
I wonder how the elections worked all these years without Internet...

Is the media rather concerned they won't be able to orchestrate the voters?

